# Retiring K9 needs new home, Montgomery, AL



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

I have been contacted by the local Sheriff's dept about one of their K9 officers that will be retired soon. His handler already has one retired dog and two other dogs and most of the other handlers/officers already have dogs. They have asked me for help in trying to find "Vulff" a new home. He is 9 yrs old and he is trained in narcotics and apprehension. POC is LT George Beaudry, (334) 850-9072. He is going to send me detailed info and a pic but I wanted to go ahead and get the info out. If a suitable home can't be found the dog will be euthanized.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

> Quote: Vulff is a 9yo German Shepherd. He has been an active working dog with the Montgomery County Sheriff’s Office for approximately 7 years, Vulff is trained in narcotics detection and apprehension (bite work). We are having to retire Vulff because the constant running and jumping that is required in maintenance training and working is becoming difficult for him due to size and age. We are looking for a good home for Vulff. Please feel free to provide my email and phone number. I will answer any questions that I can.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

can you give me more info on him. im sure that i can find him a home.


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

PM me if you want.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

That's all the info I have on him right now.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

That's one **** of a retirement plan.

DFrost


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

How sad is that? After serving his handler and county for 7 years, they would just put him down rather than keeping him if another home can't be found.

Have you posted this in the Resuce section?

I hope this wonderfull guy finds a "forever" home.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

> Quote:That's one **** of a retirement plan.


No kidding







I have some other terms that I could use.....
I have a 10 1/2yr old Dutch Shepherd whose agency had one of those "plans". They called me and I took him. No way I was going to let that dog be put down after all the dope he had found and crooks that he tracked down....
I picked him up at their vet and put him back to work. He is still going strong and finding dope








Most important thing is that he is happy. I had to search the super structure of a ship last week with US Customs. I brought "gramps". He did a fine job. I tried to rest him halfway through the search and he would have none of it. 
I use him along with my younger dogs. I put him on Young at Heart supplement and he exhibits no evidence of arthritis although he must have it. He was OFA excellent at 3. 
As long as he is still jumping like a rabbit at the kennel door and wants to ,he will come to work...


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

He is being adopted by one of the Humane Deputies here in town.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

At least they wanted to find him a home, some places don't even consider placing K9 dogs.


----------



## ckeith (Mar 9, 2008)

Hello, Vulff loks like a really good dog, but What is his tempermint toward children? Are they talking about putting him down? We were talking about getting a GSD and these might be our best bet. how much does Vulff weigh?


----------



## mikaK9 (Oct 8, 2007)

I think an adoption plan for someone local was already figured out. There was another thread in the rescue section that had a few more details.


----------

